# "علماء الأزهر" تدعو المسلمين إلى مقاطعة مصالح المسيحيين ..



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*القاهرة: قالت جبهة علماء الأزهر في بيان لها نشرته  اليوم الأحد على موقعها الالكتروني أنه يتوجب الآن على جميع المسلمين مقاطعة  المصالح المسيحية خاصة المصالح الاقتصادية التي تستقوي بها الكنيسة المصرية بعد ان  أصبحت مصدر إرعاب وإرهاب للدولة والأمة، وبعد أن تأكد للقاصي والداني غطرسة تلك  الكنيسة وتعاليها واحتقارها لجميع الأعراف والقوانين والضوابط العرفية والأخلاقية  فضلا عن الشرعية والدينية ..*

*اضاف البيان: " تلك الضوابط التي لا تزال تلك الكنيسة  تعلن استخفافها بها واحتقارها لها، وتطاولها عليها، وذلك لحسابات أوهام كنسية أريد  بها إثبات وجود ديني لها في مصر على حساب الحقيقة و الوطن والمواطنين حتى استباحت  لذلك الاستقواء بخصوم مصر وأعدائها مما جعل من الكنيسة اليوم  معلما من معالم  التخريب للوحدة الوطنية وتهديد الأمن الاجتماعي،حتى باتت أجهزة الدولة عاجزة عن  مواجهته والسيطرة عليه رغم علمها، مما شجع  الكنيسة على  تماديها في  طغيانها" ..*

*وتابع: "كان من نتيجة ذلك، إعلان الكنيسة تحديها  لأحكام الدولة ورفضها لما أصدرته محاكمها من أحكام تساوى بها نصارها مع مسلميها في  حق التطليق عند الاحتياج إليه أمام المحاكم، فأعلن كبيرهم أن الدولة لا سلطان لها  على الكنيسة، ثم كان ثالثة الأثافي ما كان من حادث سفينة المتفجرات الكنسية القادمة  من إسرائيل لصالح ابن راعي إحدى الكنائس المصرية بعد ملف الأخوات اللواتي تحولن  بإرادتهن من النصرانية إلى الإسلام، وما كان من الدولة المسلمة من مواقف مشينة أمام  العنت والإجرام الكنسي المصري، حيث قامت بتسليمها الأخت المسلمة " كاميليا زاخر"،  لتمارس تلك الكنيسة بأوامر فرعونها الأكبر صنوف التعذيب والعنف والإرهاب عليها كما  فعلت من قبل مع أختها وفاء قسطنطين وغيرها؛ 
*

*وذلك بقصد الإرعاب والصد عن سبيل الله  تخويفا  للمؤمنات، ومخالفة لأمر الله تعالى الصريح في كتابه الذي أوجب حماية أعراض المسلمات  ونقض العهد المؤقت الذي كان يقضي برد من جاء إلى محمد مسلما إلى الكفار فقال جل  جلاله (فَإِنْ عَلِمْتُمُوهُنَّ مُؤْمِنَاتٍ فَلَا تَرْجِعُوهُنَّ إِلَى  الْكُفَّارِ لَا هُنَّ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحِلُّونَ لَهُنَّ) [الممتحنة :10]  ، الأمر الذي تغابى عنه من أفتى بتسويغ تلك الجريمة أولا ثم تراجع عنها لأمور قدرها  هو .. 
*

*واستطرد البيان: " أنه إزاء إصرار الكنيسة المصرية على  طغيانها، مع الضعف البادي من الدولة وأجهزتها تجاهه، فإنه أصبح من الواجب خُلُقاً،  وعُرفا،وقانونا، وشرعا على الغيارى من أبناء مصر مسلمين ومسيحيين، أن يقفوا صفا  واحدا ضد هذا الصلف الكهنوتي، والعنف الكنسي، والغطرسة البطريركية التي تهدد الأمة  كلها في  حاضرها ومستقبلها، وأن يهبوا  جميعا عن إرادة جازمة لنجدة هذا  الوطن من براثن تلك الفتنة الكنسية" ..*

*وقال البيان: إنه يتوجب شرعا على المسلمين جميعا وهم  الأغلبية وأصحاب الديار المستهدفون، المسارعة نحو إعلان الرفض لسياسة التخريب التي  تتبناها الكنيسة المصرية وموقف الدولة السلبي منها، وذلك بكل سبيل ممكن ووسيلة  مشروعة ..*
*كما يتوجب عليهم التحرك القانوني برفع دعاوى قضائية  على الكنيسة المصرية، والمطالبة بإخضاع  تلك الكنيسة المتغطرسة لسلطان  القانون، فإنها ليست فوقه، ولا يقبل أن تجاهر بالخروج على دستور الدولة ، وكذلك رد  الدوائر التي بها قضاة من النصارى .. 
*

*وأشار البيان إلى أنه على جميع المسلمين من  الآن  لزوم المقاطعة  للمصالح المسيحية خاصة المصالح الاقتصادية التي  تستقوي بها الكنيسة؛ حتى يثوب النصارى إلى رشدهم، ويراجعوا مع المجرمين أمرهم،  ويأخذوا على أيديهم قبل أن تحترق به وبهم السفينة ..*

*ومن أهم المصالح التي ذكرها البيان:  "**الصيدليات والمستشفيات والعيادات الخاصة  التي يمتلكها النصارى أو يعملون بها، واسضا محال بيع المصوغات والحُلي من ذهب  وغيره، كذلك مقاطعة محال الأثاث والموبيليات التي يمتلكها هؤلاء النصارى أو يغلبون  عليها، بالاضافة الى مكاتب المحاماة وأمثالها من المكاتب الهندسية  والمحاسبية،   وكذلك مقاطعة المدارس الخاصة التي يمتلكها ويديرها هؤلاء  النصارى" ..*


*قضية كاميليا ..*
*
*
*وكان شنودة، نفى وقت سابق أن تكون كاميليا شحاتة،  زوجة القس تداوس سمعان كاهن دير مواس في محافظة المنيا،  أعلنت إسلامها،  مؤكداً انها لا تزال مسيحية. كما نفى أن تكون مختطفة من قبل الكنيسة، مشدداً على أن  "**كاميليا مسيحية مئة في المئة"، ومشيراً  إلى أن "المكان الذي تقبع فيه هو شأن مسيحي لا دخل لأحد به" .. *
*واعتبر في حديث صحفي أن "خلافاً حدث بينها وبين  زوجها كاهن دير مواس تادرس سمعان استُغل بطريقة خاطئة، الأمر الذي أدى إلى تصعيد  الوضع إلى أبعد الحدود.‏ ولم يحدث أنها اشتكت لأحد حتى يقوم البعض بالدفاع عنها" ..

**وقال شنودة: "كاميليا لم تعلن إسلامها أبداً أبداً،‏  وهناك فتيات مسيحيات أعلن إسلامهنّ ولم تقم ضجة، ولا أعرف ما الداعي إلى الحساسية  بالنسبة لكاميليا‏، خصوصاً أن المسألة عائلية بحتة تؤخذ في المجال العائلي ولا يصح  تصعيدها".*
*وكانت كاميليا اختفت من منزلها الزوجي، الأمر الذي دعا  بعض الأقباط إلى التظاهر بحجة أنها خُطفت على يد شاب مسلم. وبعد أيام من اختفائها  أعلنت السلطات الأمنية إعادتها إلى زوجها، غير أن الأمر تفجّر بصورة أكبر بعدما ظهر  شيخ غير معروف ادعى أن زوجة الكاهن أسلمت وأن سلطات الأمن أجبرتها على العودة إلى  الكنيسة، ونشر لها صوراً وهي ترتدي الحجاب وتسجيلاً صوتياً نسبه إليها وهي تتلو  آيات من القرآن وتعلن إسلامها ..*
*وكان مصدر كنسي مقرب من  البابا شنودة، أكد في وقت سابق أن الأخير لن يسمح لكاميليا شحاتة ، بالظهور العلني  مجددا حتي لو حدثت مظاهرة كل يوم، لأنه لن يرضخ لضغوط أحد" ..*
*كما رفض أساقفة المجمع  المقدس التعليق علي ما نشرته عدة مواقع إلكترونية مؤخراً حول إسلام كاميليا شحاتة،  وارتدائها النقاب، فضلاً عن حفظها بعض أجزاء القرآن الكريم بعد إشهار  إسلامها ..*
*ورفضت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية  التعليق على المظاهرات المطالبة بظهور كاميليا، وأكد مصدر كنسى لصحيفة "المصري  اليوم" المستقلة،  أن الكنيسة "لن ترضخ لمطالب ظهور كاميليا فى وسائل  الإعلام".*
*واعتبر المصدر الذي رفض  الافصاح عن اسمه، قضية كاميليا "شأناً كنسياً خالصاً"، وحذر من خطورة "العبث بأمن  الوطن"، مؤكداً أن البابا شنودة والكاتدرائية "خط أحمر لا يمكن المساس به" .. 
*
*
*
*يأتي هذا في الوقت الذي تواصلت فيه موجة الغضب في صفوف الناشطين المسلمين  المصريين احتجاجاً على استمرار احتجاز الكنيسة المصرية لكاميليا ، حيث سيروا عدة  تظاهرات خلال عيد الفطر المبارك كان أكبرها أمام مسجد عمرو بن العاص بالقاهرة  القديمة مطالبين بعودتها .. *
*ورفض الناشطون تصديق تسجيل فيديو سربته الكنيسة  المصرية مساء الخميس الماضي وظهرت فيه كاميليا شحاتة ، وأعلنت فيه تمسكها بمسيحيتها  ونفت شائعة اعتناقها الإسلام .. *
*وشكك الناشطون في صحة التسجيل مطالبين بظهورها ظهوراً  حياً وليس عبر تسجيل لا يعلم أحد كيف تم، مؤكدين أنها قد تكون أجبرت على هذا  التسجيل .. 
*

*الجبهة تهاجم البابا ..
*
*
*
*كانت جبهة علماء الأزهر قد شنت في وقت  سابق **هجوما حادا وغير مسبوق على  البابا شنودة، واتهمته بالاشراف شخصيا على العشرات من مراكز التنصير المنتشرة في  انحاء مصر، والتنكيل بالأقباط الذين يدخلون الإسلام وتعذيبهم حتى يعودوا إلى  النصرانية، وكذلك التستر على فساد قساوسة متهمين بالتحرش الجنسي ..*
*وقالت الجبهة في بيان لها:  "إن البابا رضي لنفسه أن يكون رئيس عصابة  صادفت من الدولة عجزا وانشغالا فسوَّلت له نفسه الإيغال في نهش أجساد وحرمات  الحرائر والأئمة الكرام، فهو لا يزال مختطفا للسيدتين المسلمتين "ماري عبده زكي"  التي كانت زوجة للقس " نصر عزيز"  كاهن كنيسة الزاوية الحمراء ، وكذا السيدة  الصابرة المحتسبة "وفاء قسطنطين" التي كانت زوجة الكاهن "يوسف" راعي كنيسة أبي  المطامير" ..*

*وتابع البيان: "لا يزال البابا يسبغ حمايته الشخصية  على القساوسة العشرة  التي خرجت من الكنيسة منشورات بأفعالهم الفاسدة ابتدءا  من التحرش الجنسي وانتهاء بالعلاقات الجنسية المؤثمة التي نتج عنها أبناء غير  شرعيين من هؤلاء القساوسة الذي ثبت أن لأحدهم قصرين بمدينة الشروق يديرانه للأعمال  المنافية للآداب، وكذا ما ثبت في حقهم من قيامهم  - وهم قساوسة-  بتصوير  النساء في أوضاع مخلة لا بتزازهن" ..*
*واتهمت "علماء الأزهر"، شنودة بالإشراف " على مراكز  التنصير  المقامة بالكيلو 10 في طريق السويس ، واسطبل عنتر بمصر القديمة  المتسترة وراء أسماء مكاتب استثمار أجنبية يقومون فيها معه بتركيب صور مخلة لكبار  أئمة الإسلام ودعاته، أمثال الشيخ الشعراوي والإمام الغزالي،  بغرض عرضها  على  أبناء الفقراء المسلمين من تلك المناطق المحبين لأصحاب هذه الصور تمهيدا  لتسويغ الرذيلة ، وتوطئة لنزع الإسلام من  صدورهم" ..*


المصدر


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

كان يفضل إلحاق البيان بالدلائل ، ليزيده مصداقية ..

أتمنى إن الأخوة المسلمين لما يقروا شئ يشوفوه بعنيهم مش بعينين حد تانى ..


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

براااافو هو ده اكيد بيان الوحدة الوطنية

مش كده ؟؟

شكرا زاما للخبر​


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*بصراحة مقال رائع وبده نقاش*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> *بصراحة مقال رائع وبده نقاش*​




*مش بقلك مش فاهم حاجه
بترد وخلاص من غير ماتفكر
مقال رائع في ايه بقي
في الحقد والعنصريه والتخلف
ربنا يشفيكم ويهديكم
وعلي العموم المصالح المسيحيه
مش مستنيه حاجه منكم لان خيرها عليكم كلكم
ومتقدروش تستغنوا عنها
واللي يستغني طظ فيه*​


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *مش بقلك مش فاهم حاجه*
> *بترد وخلاص من غير ماتفكر*
> *مقال رائع في ايه بقي*
> *في الحقد والعنصريه والتخلف*
> ...


 مش فاهم وين الخير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, يعني أفهم من كلامك 75 مليون مصري مسلم عايشين على مرتبات من الكنيسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> مش فاهم وين الخير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, يعني أفهم من كلامك 75 مليون مصري مسلم عايشين على مرتبات من الكنيسة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



*مش بقلك مش بتفكر ولا عايز تفهم
اولا مش 75 مليون بلاش كلام اهبل زي ده
ثانيا مين جاب سيره الكنيسه في المرتبات
بنقول المصالح المسيحيه افهم قصده ايه
زي شركه موبينيل عشان صاحبها مسيحي
وشركات غبور وشركات بشاي وكل الشركات المسيحيه
فهمت ولا لسه كالعاده
وهسالك سؤال لو الشركات دي طردت المسلمين دي من شركاتها
هيبقي في عاطليين كتيير جدا اكتر من الموجود اصلا
وهيتشرد ناس كتير معاهم اولاد ومتجوزيين
هتقولي ايوه هيلاقوا في شركات مسلمه اقلك
كانوا لاقوا واشتغلوا من الاول ده لو في
لكن انت عارف الوضع في مصر والعطاله قد ايه
ياريت تفكر بعقلك مش بتعصبك*​


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

أ / " دين المحبة " ..

*مبدئياً لو سمحت أجعل سلوكك يتصف بأسمك ..*

ثانياً : كن موضوعى ف النقاش ولا تجادل بظواهر الأمور 

سأسرد لك أخطاء المقال لنتبينها سوياً :

1- المقال يصف المسيحية و قائدها بعصابة ..

الخطأ هنا أن المقال أستخدم حرية التعبير بشكل خاطئ و تدنى بها لسب و شتم متمثلة فى الأتى 

ذكر كلمة " *شنودة* " (( عقب عنوان قضية كاميليا )) دون لقب البابا فهذا أسلوب عادة يستخدم للتحقير 

بالتالى لم و لن نقبله ..

2- المقال أتهم الكنيسة المصرية بأنها مفسدة للأمة 

طالما أن شيوخ الأزهر الأجلاء ذو نظرة تتسم بالأفق الواسع لماذا لم يلحقوا الدلائل لبيوت الدعارة التى 

لأحد القساوسة التى تتستر عليهم الكنيسة ليكشفوا المستور و يطهرونا ؟؟

أعتقد إن مصدر الخبر مضلل ..

3- المقال يطالب بمقاطعة المشاريع الأقتصادية التى تمد الكنيسة بالإمدادات بحسب زعمكم ؟؟

ردى (( *هل نحن مثل جماعة الأخوان المسلمين المحظورة ؟؟* )) 

مصادر أموال الكنيسة من أراضى وقف لها بالأضافة إلى العشور التى تغيرت صورتها لديكم لمسمى 

الزكاة ..

نبذة بسيطة..

بالمناسبة أوجه صرف الزكاة التى بالشريعة الإسلامية مصدرها إنجيل معلمنا متى 



> 35 لأَنِّي جُعْتُ فَأَطْعَمْتُمُونِي. عَطِشْتُ فَسَقَيْتُمُونِي. كُنْتُ غَرِيباً فَآوَيْتُمُونِي.
> 36 عُرْيَاناً فَكَسَوْتُمُونِي. مَرِيضاً فَزُرْتُمُونِي. مَحْبُوساً فَأَتَيْتُمْ إِلَيَّ.


4- لكى نستوضح الأمور أكثر 

*قداسة البابا* _ له كل الإحترام _ أعترض ع الحكم و ذلك حق قانونى لأى مواطن لأنه يوجد شئ أسمه 

أستئناف ، أحنا بالأدب هناخد حقنا لأن 

سفر الأمثال بيقول أمثالٌ الأصحاح 16 العدد 32 اَلْبَطِيءُ الْغَضَبِ خَيْرٌ مِنَ الْجَبَّارِ *وَمَالِكُ رُوحِهِ خَيْرٌ مِمَّنْ يَأْخُذُ مَدِينَةً.*

من فضلك يا أخى قبل أن تصدق شئ قم بالتفكير ، أعمل عقلك لتتعقل الأمور و هذه ميزة الأنسان عن 

ذوات الأربع ..

أشكرك  ..


----------



## Bent Christ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

_انا لو مكان نجيب ساويرس و قريت الكلام ده هرفد كل المسلمين اللى عندى 
لان لو شركه موبينيل و اوراسكوم بس رفدت العمال المسلمين نص مسلمين البلد هيشحتوا​_


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _انا لو مكان نجيب ساويرس و قريت الكلام ده هرفد كل المسلمين اللى عندى
> لان لو شركه موبينيل و اوراسكوم بس رفدت العمال المسلمين نص مسلمين البلد هيشحتوا​_



 أحترامى لرأيك ..

المراكز المرموقة مثل ما لديها من سلطات ملزمة أيضاً بمسئوليات ..

لو أنتهج كبار رجال المال _ هم بالأساس رجال فكر لأن المال أساسه فكر _ سلوك العامة 

إذن فما الفارق ؟؟

تحياتى لشخصك  ..


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

تاسونى كوينا ، مايكل كوكو ..

أشكركم لتوجداكم  ..


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الازهر دا مسخره اصلا*

*ارجوزات*​


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أ / " دين المحبة " ..
> 
> *مبدئياً لو سمحت أجعل سلوكك يتصف بأسمك ..*
> 
> ...


 
بصراحة أشكرك في البداية على سعة صدرك ومناقشتك للموضوع بدون تعصب..... لكن الذي يسفز الشخص هو التعصب من بعض الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى....

أعتقد أن المقال استند لوصف الكنيسة بعصابة بناء على التصرفات الأخيرة من الكنيسة باختطاف وفاء قسطنطين وكاميليا ....... هذه وجه نظري ..... فهل يعقل أن تكون دولة داخل دولة لا تخضع لقوانين الدولة ولا للنيابة ؟؟؟؟ هل تؤيدون ذلك ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا لم تخضع القضية للقضاء ولمؤسسات الدولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماذا تسمي لو أصبحت مجموعة معينة تريد أن تنشأ منظمة داخل دولة وارادت أن تضرب قوانين الدولة بعرض الحائط وتقوم بخطف وممارسة دورها وكأنها مستقلة عن الدولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل تؤيدون ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أعتقد هذه التصرافات من تصرفات العصابات والتي تعمل خارج اطار الدولة وقوانينها .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا هناك قضاء ونيابة وشرطة ؟؟؟؟ لماذا تتصرف الكنيسة وكأنها دولة داخل دولة ........... ؟؟ أرجو الرد بشكل صريح دون تعصب ..


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> أعتقد أن المقال استند لوصف الكنيسة بعصابة بناء على التصرفات الأخيرة من الكنيسة باختطاف وفاء قسطنطين وكاميليا .......


 
يا بنتى خطف منين

طلعت بنفسها وقالت انا مسيحية

والمصادر الامنية اكدت صحة الفيديو

يادى العقول​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> بصراحة أشكرك في البداية على سعة صدرك ومناقشتك للموضوع بدون تعصب..... لكن الذي يسفز الشخص هو التعصب من بعض الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى....
> 
> أعتقد أن المقال استند لوصف الكنيسة بعصابة بناء على التصرفات الأخيرة من الكنيسة باختطاف وفاء قسطنطين وكاميليا ....... هذه وجه نظري ..... فهل يعقل أن تكون دولة داخل دولة لا تخضع لقوانين الدولة ولا للنيابة ؟؟؟؟ هل تؤيدون ذلك ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا لم تخضع القضية للقضاء ولمؤسسات الدولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماذا تسمي لو أصبحت مجموعة معينة تريد أن تنشأ منظمة داخل دولة وارادت أن تضرب قوانين الدولة بعرض الحائط وتقوم بخطف وممارسة دورها وكأنها مستقلة عن الدولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل تؤيدون ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أعتقد هذه التصرافات من تصرفات العصابات والتي تعمل خارج اطار الدولة وقوانينها .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا هناك قضاء ونيابة وشرطة ؟؟؟؟ لماذا تتصرف الكنيسة وكأنها دولة داخل دولة ........... ؟؟ أرجو الرد بشكل صريح دون تعصب ..




*هو اللي نقوله نعيد فيه كل يوم
ياعم طلعت وقالت انها مسيحيه
والتليفزيون المصري المسلم اكد صحه الفيديو
والازهر المسلم اكد انها مش راحت للأزهر عشان تأسلم
ماتفكروا بقي لو لمره وتبطلوا تدنوا ودانكم لشيوخكم
وللمنتديات الاسلاميه المتعصبه اللي بتنقلوا منها وخلاص *​


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> يا بنتى خطف منين​
> طلعت بنفسها وقالت انا مسيحية​
> والمصادر الامنية اكدت صحة الفيديو​
> 
> يادى العقول​


*  راحت على الأزهر برفقة شيخ من الشيوخ والأزهر أجل الموضوع لكن تم نصب كمين لهم بالطريق من امن الدولة وتم اقتيادهم لمبنى أمن الدولة في مدينة نصر ومن هناك تم تسليمها للكنيسة ........ المهم ليست المشكلة بانها مسيحية أو مسلمة..... مشكلة الموضوع احتجازها واخفاءها عن الانظار حينما تركت بيتها وذهبت للشيخ تشهر اسلامها بعد إلحاح رغم ان الشيخ نصحها بالرجوع لزوجها القس وحاول مساعدتها بالاتصال بزوجها واصلاح ذات البين بين زوجها القس وبينها ........ ولكن أصرت على اعلان اسلامها والذهاب للأزهر وحدث ما حدث بعد ذلك من تدخل الأمن ................. الخ وما بدي اعيد الكلام فهناك فيديو مصور لها بالحجاب واعلان اسلامها طوعا دون اكراه ...... المهم الموضوع الذي أتمنى ان يحل بسرعة هو ظهورها وممارسة حياتها الطبيعية دون تدخل في شؤونها وخصوصيتها وحياتها الشخصية دون اكراه سواء انها ما زالت مسيحية أو أسلمت ........... يا عالم يا جماعة المشكلة ليست انها مسيحية فهناك الكثير من المسيحيات بمصر وتعرفون ......... هل هناك قصة واحد أجبرت على الاسلام بالترهيب وتحت التهديد وبحد السيف كما تقولون ....... ثاني شيء هل الشيخ أبويحي ذهب لبيتها أو مكان عملها واجبرها على الدخول بالاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام هو خطفها من بيتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو الرد بوضوح*


----------



## MAJI (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ارى ان الموضوع هو اضطهاد للمسيحيين في مصر 
وخاصة من الناحية الاقتصادية
والغرض واضح هو احد اساليب الاجبار على الاسلمة
هكذا دخل اسلافهم الاسلام 
كانوا مسيحيين والاسلام ضايقهم اقتصاديا   
 (لم يستطيعوا دفع الجزية،او للاحتفاظ بممتلكاتهم من المسلمين ،الى غير ذلك)
والتاريخ يعيد نفسه
ربنا موجود على الظالم وسينصر المظلوم


----------



## Bent Christ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> *  راحت على الأزهر برفقة شيخ من الشيوخ والأزهر أجل الموضوع لكن تم نصب كمين لهم بالطريق من امن الدولة وتم اقتيادهم لمبنى أمن الدولة في مدينة نصر ومن هناك تم تسليمها للكنيسة ........ المهم ليست المشكلة بانها مسيحية أو مسلمة..... مشكلة الموضوع احتجازها واخفاءها عن الانظار حينما تركت بيتها وذهبت للشيخ تشهر اسلامها بعد إلحاح رغم ان الشيخ نصحها بالرجوع لزوجها القس وحاول مساعدتها بالاتصال بزوجها واصلاح ذات البين بين زوجها القس وبينها ........ ولكن أصرت على اعلان اسلامها والذهاب للأزهر وحدث ما حدث بعد ذلك من تدخل الأمن ................. الخ وما بدي اعيد الكلام فهناك فيديو مصور لها بالحجاب واعلان اسلامها طوعا دون اكراه ...... المهم الموضوع الذي أتمنى ان يحل بسرعة هو ظهورها وممارسة حياتها الطبيعية دون تدخل في شؤونها وخصوصيتها وحياتها الشخصية دون اكراه سواء انها ما زالت مسيحية أو أسلمت ........... يا عالم يا جماعة المشكلة ليست انها مسيحية فهناك الكثير من المسيحيات بمصر وتعرفون ......... هل هناك قصة واحد أجبرت على الاسلام بالترهيب وتحت التهديد وبحد السيف كما تقولون ....... ثاني شيء هل الشيخ أبويحي ذهب لبيتها أو مكان عملها واجبرها على الدخول بالاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام هو خطفها من بيتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو الرد بوضوح*



متالفش روايات على الفاضى عندك اللى يثبت كلامك حطه مش عنك اسكت احسن​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> *راحت على الأزهر برفقة شيخ من الشيوخ والأزهر أجل الموضوع لكن تم نصب كمين لهم بالطريق من امن الدولة وتم اقتيادهم لمبنى أمن الدولة في مدينة نصر ومن هناك تم تسليمها للكنيسة ........ المهم ليست المشكلة بانها مسيحية أو مسلمة..... مشكلة الموضوع احتجازها واخفاءها عن الانظار حينما تركت بيتها وذهبت للشيخ تشهر اسلامها بعد إلحاح رغم ان الشيخ نصحها بالرجوع لزوجها القس وحاول مساعدتها بالاتصال بزوجها واصلاح ذات البين بين زوجها القس وبينها ........ ولكن أصرت على اعلان اسلامها والذهاب للأزهر وحدث ما حدث بعد ذلك من تدخل الأمن ................. الخ وما بدي اعيد الكلام فهناك فيديو مصور لها بالحجاب واعلان اسلامها طوعا دون اكراه ...... المهم الموضوع الذي أتمنى ان يحل بسرعة هو ظهورها وممارسة حياتها الطبيعية دون تدخل في شؤونها وخصوصيتها وحياتها الشخصية دون اكراه سواء انها ما زالت مسيحية أو أسلمت ........... يا عالم يا جماعة المشكلة ليست انها مسيحية فهناك الكثير من المسيحيات بمصر وتعرفون ......... هل هناك قصة واحد أجبرت على الاسلام بالترهيب وتحت التهديد وبحد السيف كما تقولون ....... ثاني شيء هل الشيخ أبويحي ذهب لبيتها أو مكان عملها واجبرها على الدخول بالاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام هو خطفها من بيتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو الرد بوضوح*


 

يا سلام مين بقى اللى قاللك كده

عندك دليل على الكلام ده​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

_خير اتكتمت ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​_


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

maji قال:


> ارى ان الموضوع هو اضطهاد للمسيحيين في مصر
> وخاصة من الناحية الاقتصادية
> والغرض واضح هو احد اساليب الاجبار على الاسلمة
> هكذا دخل اسلافهم الاسلام
> ...


 
غلطان والدليل على ذلك هناك أقلية مسيحية في معظم الدول العربية .....فلماذا لم يتم اكراههم واجبارهم على الدخول في الاسلام ولماذا مصالحهم الاقتصادية في أمن وأمان دون مضايقة ..... ولماذا لم يتم اجبارهم على دفع الجزية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ على سبيل المثال في فلسطين اكثر من 93 % مسلمين ...... خاصة في قطاع غزة هناك مناطق لم يوجد فيها مسيحي واحد أي أن نسبة المسيحيين لم تتجاوز 1.5% أول أقل ولكن هناك الكنائس ومؤسسات مسيحية ومسيحيين عايشين حياتهم بشكل طبيعي ولم احد يمسهم أو يتعرض لهم مثل جمعية اتحاد الكنائس ومؤسسة الشباب المسيحيين وهناك الكنيسة المعمدانية وايضا كنيسة اخري مشهورة ويمارسون كل طقوسهم الدينيىة والعقائدية دون تمييز او مضايقات ....وأنتم تعرفون أن قطاع غزة من أكثر المناطق المحفوفة بالمخاطر السياسية ولكن لا يوجد مضايقات عقائدية او دينية ضد المسيحيين


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> *  راحت على الأزهر برفقة شيخ من الشيوخ والأزهر أجل الموضوع لكن تم نصب كمين لهم بالطريق من امن الدولة وتم اقتيادهم لمبنى أمن الدولة في مدينة نصر ومن هناك تم تسليمها للكنيسة ........ المهم ليست المشكلة بانها مسيحية أو مسلمة..... مشكلة الموضوع احتجازها واخفاءها عن الانظار حينما تركت بيتها وذهبت للشيخ تشهر اسلامها بعد إلحاح رغم ان الشيخ نصحها بالرجوع لزوجها القس وحاول مساعدتها بالاتصال بزوجها واصلاح ذات البين بين زوجها القس وبينها ........ ولكن أصرت على اعلان اسلامها والذهاب للأزهر وحدث ما حدث بعد ذلك من تدخل الأمن ................. الخ وما بدي اعيد الكلام فهناك فيديو مصور لها بالحجاب واعلان اسلامها طوعا دون اكراه ...... المهم الموضوع الذي أتمنى ان يحل بسرعة هو ظهورها وممارسة حياتها الطبيعية دون تدخل في شؤونها وخصوصيتها وحياتها الشخصية دون اكراه سواء انها ما زالت مسيحية أو أسلمت ........... يا عالم يا جماعة المشكلة ليست انها مسيحية فهناك الكثير من المسيحيات بمصر وتعرفون ......... هل هناك قصة واحد أجبرت على الاسلام بالترهيب وتحت التهديد وبحد السيف كما تقولون ....... ثاني شيء هل الشيخ أبويحي ذهب لبيتها أو مكان عملها واجبرها على الدخول بالاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ام هو خطفها من بيتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ أرجو الرد بوضوح*



*
انا شفت الفيلم الاكشن ده فين قبل كده
تقريبا في المنتديات الاسلاميه المتخلفه
وانت كالعاده كوبي وبست دون تفكير
ربنا يهديك *​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

_واضح ان معندكش اى دليل بعد كده مترغيش عالفاضى اوكى​_


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _خير اتكتمت ليه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​_


 
لا يا أختي ما اتكتمت 

ولكن الشيخ الذي استقبلها في بيته حكي كل شيء بالتفصيل..... 

لكن سؤالي هو ما هو أسباب كل هذه الضجة الاعلامية وحجزها بالكنيسة؟؟؟؟ شو السبب .؟؟؟؟ ممكن أعرف ؟؟؟؟

بامكانك تروحي على اليوتيبوب وتشوفي التسجيلات في 6 مقاطع للشيخ أبويحي من أول لحظة حتى تسليمها للكنيسة من أمن الدولة بعد متابعتهم عندما ذهبوا للأزهر وتأجيل الأزهر لعملية اشهارها بقرار من أمن الدولة وحتى متابعتهم من أمن الدولة ونصب كمين واعتقالهم ثم تسليمها بعد ذلك للكنسية ...وسجن ابويحي لمدة 21 يوم بعد الاعتداء عليه


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> _واضح ان معندكش اى دليل بعد كده مترغيش عالفاضى اوكى​_


 
والله الدليل واضح وضوح الشمس ............. أقل شيء احتجازها في الكنيسة ومنعها من الظهور للعلن ..........كذلك كلام البابا شنودة والاتصال المتضارب بين كلامها وكلام الاخرين عبر الاعلام المباشر وتناقض كل شيء مع كلامها


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> لا يا أختي ما اتكتمت
> 
> ولكن الشيخ الذي استقبلها في بيته حكي كل شيء بالتفصيل.....
> 
> ...


 
الشيخ حكى تانى حكااايات

عاايزين دليل مش حواديت​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> لا يا أختي ما اتكتمت
> 
> ولكن الشيخ الذي استقبلها في بيته حكي كل شيء بالتفصيل.....
> 
> ...



و حكاهولك فين بقى فى الحلم قلتلك عندك فيديو ليها محجبه حطه معندكش اتكتم 
وانا لاهسمع شيخ و لا بتاع ​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> والله الدليل واضح وضوح الشمس ............. أقل شيء احتجازها في الكنيسة ومنعها من الظهور للعلن ..........كذلك كلام البابا شنودة والاتصال المتضارب بين كلامها وكلام الاخرين عبر الاعلام المباشر وتناقض كل شيء مع كلامها


 
والفيديو ده ايه مش علن

وايش عرفك ان حتى لو مظهرتش للعلن

ان البابا هو اللى محتجزها فين دليلك برضه​


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

m a r e e n قال:


> و حكاهولك فين بقى فى الحلم قلتلك عندك فيديو ليها محجبه حطه معندكش اتكتم
> 
> وانا لاهسمع شيخ و لا بتاع ​


 
*طيب ما تكوني عصبية .......... بزعل وبخاف عليكي ....... ديري بالك على صحتك أهم شيء *​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> لا يا أختي ما اتكتمت
> 
> ولكن الشيخ الذي استقبلها في بيته حكي كل شيء بالتفصيل.....
> 
> ...





دين المحبة قال:


> والله الدليل واضح وضوح الشمس ............. أقل شيء احتجازها في الكنيسة ومنعها من الظهور للعلن ..........كذلك كلام البابا شنودة والاتصال المتضارب بين كلامها وكلام الاخرين عبر الاعلام المباشر وتناقض كل شيء مع كلامها




*ربنا يشفي*​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> والفيديو ده ايه مش علن
> 
> وايش عرفك ان حتى لو مظهرتش للعلن
> 
> ان البابا هو اللى محتجزها فين دليلك برضه​



يا تاسونى دليل ايه بس ده واحد فاضى مش لاقى حاجه يعملها قال يفتح موضوع كاميليا​


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> والفيديو ده ايه مش علن​
> وايش عرفك ان حتى لو مظهرتش للعلن​
> 
> ان البابا هو اللى محتجزها فين دليلك برضه​


 
دليلي .... شو انت بدك اياني أعرف شو كمان بتأكل وبتشرب .....ههههههههههههه والله ضحكتني كثيررررررررررر

والضجة والمظاهرات علشان ايش ......... علشانها حرة طليقة والله علشان مين امال


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ربنا يشفي*​


 
*يشفى القلوب المريضة*​


----------



## Bent Christ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> *طيب ما تكوني عصبية .......... بزعل وبخاف عليكي ....... ديري بالك على صحتك أهم شيء *​


_
مين قالك انتى عصبيه هى المواضيع التافهه دى تعصب برضه ياراجل 
و بعدين الكنيسه مش هتخلص على كاميليا فيه ملايين ملايين مسيحيين 
اوعى تكون انت بس اللى اتعصبت_​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> دليلي .... شو انت بدك اياني أعرف شو كمان بتأكل وبتشرب .....ههههههههههههه والله ضحكتني كثيررررررررررر
> 
> والضجة والمظاهرات علشان ايش ......... علشانها حرة طليقة والله علشان مين امال


 
ولما انتى متعرفش حاجة بتتكلمى ليه

لا محدش قاللك قوليلنا بياكل ويشرب ايه

قوليلنا دليل موثق لكلامك الفاضى​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> *يشفى القلوب المريضة*​




*القلوب المريضه اللي زيك
اللي قفله مخها وعقلها*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*



يشفى القلوب المريضة

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
يارررريت*​


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> والضجة والمظاهرات علشان ايش


 
طب ما تقولوا لنفسكوا

مش انتوا برضه عهملتوا مظاهرات 

تطالبه برجوها بعد ما قالت بعظمة لسانها

انا مسيحية​​


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

دين المحبة قال:


> بصراحة أشكرك في البداية على سعة صدرك ومناقشتك للموضوع بدون تعصب..... لكن الذي يسفز الشخص هو التعصب من بعض الأعضاء في هذا المنتدى....
> 
> أعتقد أن المقال استند لوصف الكنيسة بعصابة بناء على التصرفات الأخيرة من الكنيسة باختطاف وفاء قسطنطين وكاميليا ....... هذه وجه نظري ..... فهل يعقل أن تكون دولة داخل دولة لا تخضع لقوانين الدولة ولا للنيابة ؟؟؟؟ هل تؤيدون ذلك ؟؟؟؟ ولماذا لم تخضع القضية للقضاء ولمؤسسات الدولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ماذا تسمي لو أصبحت مجموعة معينة تريد أن تنشأ منظمة داخل دولة وارادت أن تضرب قوانين الدولة بعرض الحائط وتقوم بخطف وممارسة دورها وكأنها مستقلة عن الدولة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هل تؤيدون ذلك ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ أعتقد هذه التصرافات من تصرفات العصابات والتي تعمل خارج اطار الدولة وقوانينها .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ لماذا هناك قضاء ونيابة وشرطة ؟؟؟؟ لماذا تتصرف الكنيسة وكأنها دولة داخل دولة ........... ؟؟ أرجو الرد بشكل صريح دون تعصب ..



أ / دين المحبة ..

أخواتى هنا ليسوا بمتعصبين لأن التعصب مصدرها العصابة التى ع الأعين أى العمى ،

بل هم بالأحرى متمسكون بدينهم ، نقدر نقول (( مخلصون )) ..

*ثانياً *: كنيستنا ليست دولة داخل الدولة لأن كيان الدولة يأتى من 3 سلطات 

هما : 1 - التشريعية 2- القضائية 3- التنفيذية 

++ نحن لم يكن لدينا أنتخابات بالمعنى المتعارف عليه (( ليس لدينا إلا أستفتاء بسيط 

للمجلس الملى )) ..

++ متى الأصحاح 7 العدد 1 «لاَ تَدِينُوا لِكَيْ لاَ تُدَانُوا 

بالتالى ليس للكنيسة جهاز قضائى و تكتفى بعدل الدولة المؤجل بعض الأحيان ،

بالتالى كنيستنا خاضعة للدولة شكلاً و مضموناً ، 

مسيحيتنا أوصتنا بطاعة حكامنا _ بشرط ألا نغضب الله _ متى الأصحاح 22 العدد 21 قَالُوا لَهُ: «لِقَيْصَرَ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ: «أَعْطُوا إِذاً مَا لِقَيْصَرَ لِقَيْصَرَ وَمَا لِلَّهِ لِلَّهِ».  

لسنا كجماعة الأخوان المحظورة التى تكفر الدولة و تقتل زعمائها ..

++ السلطة التنفيذية 

ليس لدينا ميليشيات عسكرية تحارب فى الظلام ، ما نحتاج أن نقوله نقوله بكل شجاعة 

فى النور ..

++ إن كنت تقصد النشاط الرعوى للكنيسة و أوقافها فهذا ليس خطأ ، 

الأهم مصدر هذه الأموال و أوجه صرفها ..

أجهزة الدولة ترصد جميع الأنشطة المحظورة أياً كان أنتمائها ..

*ثالثاً :* تشير لأننا خرجنا عن القانون و ذلك خطأ منك ،

قلت لك أن من حق أى مواطن الأستئناف بالحكم ..

أشكرك لتواجدك ..  ..


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *الازهر دا مسخره اصلا*
> 
> *ارجوزات*​



أشكرك لتواجدك ..


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *القلوب المريضه اللي زيك*
> 
> *اللي قفله مخها وعقلها*​


 
*هذا ردك اللي قدرت عليه .......... نسأل لك الهداية فقط  ويصلح حالك الى الافضل*


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

maji قال:


> ارى ان الموضوع هو اضطهاد للمسيحيين في مصر
> وخاصة من الناحية الاقتصادية
> والغرض واضح هو احد اساليب الاجبار على الاسلمة
> هكذا دخل اسلافهم الاسلام
> ...



أشكرك لتواجدك ..


----------



## tasoni queena (12 سبتمبر 2010)

> *هذا ردك اللي قدرت عليه .......... نسأل لك الهداية فقط ويصلح حالك الى الافضل *




​*وده اللى بنتمناهولك كماان*​


----------



## دين المحبة (12 سبتمبر 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *وده اللى بنتمناهولك كماان*​


 
شكراااا

*جميعا ان شاء الله .............*

تحياتي


----------



## Rosetta (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*على اساس الاسلام متسامح !! 
اين التسامح في هذا يا شيخ الازهر !! 


شكرااااا للمقال زاما

ربنا يرحمنا​*


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *على اساس الاسلام متسامح !!
> اين التسامح في هذا يا شيخ الازهر !!
> 
> 
> ...



الحقيقة إن التسامح وقته الملائم عند الخطأ و نحن لم نخطأ ..

من يرانا مخطئين بأفعال معينة يفضل الإتيان بالدليل للمصداقية ..

أشكرك لتواجدك ..


----------



## zama (12 سبتمبر 2010)

أ / دين المحبة كان لى رد لك ..

..39

دا لو حابب ترد ، بحريتك طبعاً ..

 ..


----------



## just member (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يهدى ويشفى هايدا العقول...


----------



## رامى حنا (12 سبتمبر 2010)

مش عارف بجد ايه رد فعلى دلوقتى لما قريت الخبر حسيت بحاله من الاستهتار وقله الحيره عند الاخوه المسلمين  بجد  ويا خساره على الوحده الوطنيه والشعارات الكدابه ولكن لا للغرابه فهذاااااااااااااااااااا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​طب حاجهكان الشركات دى مش بتدفع ضرايب وبتروح اوزاره الاوقاف بشكل مباشر  ولا انا كلامى غلط ؟؟؟؟


----------



## حبيبة حبيبي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

بجد دا خبر تمام خاااااااااااااالص بجد يبقو مية مية لو عملو كدا فعلا 


1 ملهمش دعوة بقا بالدكتور الكبير العظيم مجدي يعقوب يشوفلهم واحد شيخ بقا 
2 ملهمش دعوة بساويرس وشركاتة
3 ملهمش دعوة باكبر الصيدليات المسيحية والمستشفيات والخ والخ

وخلينا نتفرج عليهم وهما ديرين زاى البوبي الي في ودنة دودة ههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*ربنا يشفى جبهة علماء المسلمين **بالازهر*
*اتمنى ان يكونوا *
*كما هم مشغولين*
*فى*
*ارضاع الكبير وبول الرسول وما ملكت ايمانهم. ....الخ*
*ويتركوا المسيحيين وشأنهم*​


----------



## zama (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*just member  ..*

*أ / حبيبة حبيبى ..
*
*أ / رامى حنا ..
*
*M \ Bitar ..*

أشكركم جميعاً للتواجد  ..

نورتونى ..


----------



## النهيسى (13 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا جدا للخبر والمجهود*​


----------



## zama (13 سبتمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جدا للخبر والمجهود*​



مـُتشكر لوجودك أستاذى  ..


----------

